#  Krankheiten >   Sinusitis kommt immer wieder? >

## Mayare

Hallo, 
ich würde euch gerne einmal mein Problem schildern, vielleicht gibt es ja hier einige gute Tipps für mich.
Seit ca. 3 Jahren plage ich mich nun ständig mit einer wiederkehrenden Sinusitis herum.
Ich wurde jetzt schon geröntgt und ein CT wurde auch schon gemacht, aber man hat nichts auffälliges gefunden, außer dass die Siebbeinzellen nicht ganz ok wären, aber davon könnte es angeblich nicht kommen.
Die Blutwerte sind eigentlich soweit immer in Ordnung, gelegentlich ist der CRP-Wert erhöht. 
Ich fühle mich einfach immer krank und schwach und habe einen ständigen Druck auf den Augen und mein Geruchssinn ist auch schon beeinträchtigt.
Wenn die Sinusitis akut ist habe ich auch jedesmal Ohrgeräusche, ein ständiges piepen, rauschen und dröhnen in den Ohren.
So langsam ist das alles ziemlich zermürbend, weil es einfach die Lebensenergie raubt und man ständig eingeschränkt ist. 
Ich ernähre mich sehr ausgewogen, raucht nicht, trinke keinen Alkohol und mache regelmäßig Sport. Der Sport fällt mir aber immer schwerer, gerade weil ich mich dauernd angeschlagen und kaputt fühle. 
Ich bin es auch leid, ständig zum Arzt zu laufen und im Wartezimmer herumzuhängen, wenn dann doch nichts gefunden wird. :Cry:  
Was könnten den noch Ursachen einer ständig wiederkehrenden Sinusitis sein? 
Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Anregungen freuen.  :Smiley:  
Lg
Mayare

----------


## lucy230279

Was mich wundert, dass sie so gar nichts finden können?
Bei einer chronischen Sinusitis wird doch oft auch ne Op angestrebt, weil der Eiter aus den Nebenhöhlen raus muss. 
Und bei dir ist da nix zu sehen?

----------


## Maxi

@mayare: Da gibts ne Menge Ursache. In welchem Zustand sind denn deine Zähne ?

----------


## Mayare

Hallo, 
danke für eure Antworten.   :Smiley:  
@lucy 
Ja, es verwundert mich auch, nein Eiter wurde nicht gefunden, lediglich Verschattungen in den Siebbeinzellen.  
@Maxi 
Meine Zähne müssten in Ordnung sein, vor einem halben Jahr wurden 2 Füllungen ausgetauscht und 2 Zähne überkront.
Jetzt wo Du danach frägst, fällt mir auf dass ich seitdem auch öfters mal ein komisches Ziehen und Druck im Kiefer habe.
Sollte ich den Zahnarzt vielleicht nochmal darauf ansprechen? 
lg
Mayare

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Mayare, 
möchte Dir ein wenig von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Vor 30 Jahren war ich von einer chronischen Sinusitis betroffen. Angefangen hatte es damals mit einem dicken Infekt. Husten, Schnupfen und Harnwegsinfekt. Eine Antibiotikatherapie half gegen den Harnwegsinfekt, aber die verstopfte Nase wurde ich nicht mehr los. Geruchssinn war völlig verschwunden und ein locker schleimiger Husten begleitete mich seit dem. 
Irgendwann, ich glaube im November, erhielt ich eine Überweisung zum HNO Arzt. Nach Röntgenkontrolle diagnostizierte dieser eine beidseitige Nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung. Es erfolgte noch eine erfolglose Antibiotikatherapie. Ich wurde aber auch noch mal zum Zahnarzt geschickt, da bestimmte Zähne auch schon mal in den Kieferhöhlenbereich reinragen können und damit auch für eine Entzündung im Nasennebenhöhlenbereich ursächlich sein können. (wurde aber für unwahrscheinlich angenommen, da beidseitig)
Da bei mir auch eine drei-malige Spülung jeder Seite, sowie die Begleitmedikation mit Sinupret vollkommen erfolglos blieb, wurde eine Operation im Januar angesetzt.
Bei dieser Operation wurde an beiden Seiten durch den Kiefer die Nasennebenhöhlen von Polypen "leergeräumt". Zusätzlich wurde eine sogenannte "Fensterung" durchgeführt, die ich laienhaft ausgedrückt als "Abflußvergrößerung" bezeichnen würde. Nach der OP bekam ich als Komplikation im Krankenhaus ein "entzündetes Auge". Das Auge selbst war weniger betroffen, aber die umgebenden Strukturen waren gerötet. Dies wurde mir dadurch erklärt, dass ein Polyp sehr nahe an den Siebbeinzellen entfernt wurde.
Nach der Op habe ich Urlaub am Meer gemacht, was ich im nachhinein immer noch als beste "Reha" bezeichnen würde.
In dem Zeitraum bis heute wurde bei mir noch zwei mal eine Nasennebenhöhlen Spülung durchgeführt. Das was nicht in Ordnung war, hat sich durch Zahnschmerzen bemerkbar gemacht. Zahnarzt hat nichts gefunden, daher HNO-Arzt. Ich hatte keinerlei Schnupfen. Bei der 2. Spülung mußte ich den HNO-Arzt schon fast "überreden" diese durchzuführen, da auf dem Röntgenbild nicht erkennbar war, ob eine Entzündung vorliegt. Er war auch wirklich ein wenig überrascht, dass das Abziehen mit der Injektionsnadel ein eitrig verfärbtes Sekret zu Tage förderte. Seit dem ist aber schon mehrere Jahre Ruhe. Geblieben ist mir eine gewisse Kälte-und Zahnempfindlichkeit. Auch reagieren die "Abdrückpunkte" der knöchernden Strukturen immer noch empfindlich. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es Dir möglich ist einfach mal einen Urlaub am Meer einzuplanen. Kenne aber einige Menschen, bei denen ein solcher, mit den von Dir geschilderten Symptomen, zur Beschwerdefreiheit führte. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike 
Eine Freundin von mir schwört auf Inhalationen mit kleinem Schwedenbitter mit einem Löffel Salz. Schüssel mit heißem Wasser, Tuch über Kopf und inhalieren.

----------


## Mayare

Hallo Ulrike, 
herzlichen Dank für deinen ausführliche Schilderung. 
Als ich vor ca. 10 Jahren die ersten Schmerzen und Entzündung hatte, ist der HNO-Arzt damals mit einem Instrument erst durch das eine Nasenloch regelrecht um die Ecke gefahren, es hatte dann richtig gekracht und eitriges Sekret herausgezogen.
Danach hatte ich tagelang Fieber aber dann ging es mir wieder gut.
Der Eingriff hat wirklich höllisch weh getan.
Ich habe gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung, ob ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch ein Antibiotika erhalten hatte.
Dieses mal wurde geröntgt und wie gesagt, aber aus den Siebbeinzellen nichts gefunden.
Es ist auch seltsam, weil meine Nase eigentlich frei ist und kein Sekret herauskommt, lediglich morgens habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Nasenschleimhäute angeschwollen sind und ich dann schlecht Luft bekomme. Das ist aber nicht jeden Tag gleich. 
Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich eben ständig diesen Druck zur Stirn, zu den Augen und im Kiefer, sowie ein permanentes Entzündungsgefühl und fühle mich einfach krank. 
Spülungen mit Sole und inhalieren mache ich eigentlich regelmäßig, nach dem Nasenspülen geht es mir sogar oft noch schlechter, weil es bis zur Stirn hoch brennt. 
Ein Urlaub wäre sicher schön, aber da ist in meinem Zustand eigentlich nicht dran zu denken.    :Sad:  
Lg
Mayare

----------


## Justitia

Das was Du beschreibst, was vor 10 Jahren gemacht wurde, ist das was ich unter den Begriff Spülung beschrieben habe.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Bereich der Siebbeinzellen da mit erfasst werden kann. Ich finde Die Prozedur auch nicht gerade angenehm, aber wenn es was bringt, dann lieber Augen zu und durch, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.
Frag doch mal nach, ob das auch auf "Verdacht" gemacht werden könnte.
Bei mir war das übrigens auch so, dass ich eine Schmerzveränderung spürte, wenn ich z.B. den Kopf schnell geschüttelt habe. Allerdings als beidseitig alles dicht war, war das auch eher so ein Druckschmerz als wollten die Augen "hervortreten", da gab es diese Schmerzveränderung nicht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Maxi

:moin: Mein Exfreund musste 2x im Jahr Antibiotikum nehmen. Mittelohrentzündung, Mandeln dick, Stirnhöhlen zu etc.. Da hat er dann seine Amalganfüllungen rausmachen lassen (is jetzt so 8 Jahre her); und seitdem ist ruh..   
Er hat auch umfassend ne Entgiftung gemacht mit DMSA-Kapseln IIRC Ich frag den nachher mal nach Details; der dürfte mir hoite noch über den Weg laufen.  
LG,  
Maxxxx

----------


## Mayare

Hallo Ulrike, 
dieses Spülen habe ich ja als ganz unangenehm in Erinnerung, aber wenn es mir helfen würde und die Schmerzen dadurch weggingen, würde ich es natürlich in Kauf nehmen.
Da werde ich um einen weiteren Besuch beim HNO-Arzt wohl nicht drumherum kommen. :Cry:  
Lg
Mayare

----------


## Mayare

Hallo Maxi, 
von meiner Zahnbehandlung hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass mir Füllungen erneuert wurden.......oh je, das waren natürlich 2 Amalgamfüllungen und die Zähne die überkront wurden hatten vorher auch Amalgam drin. 
Darüber habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht, mein Zahnarzt hat mir gegenüber noch nie was gesagt, dass Amalgam nicht gesund sein soll.
Jetzt habe ich mal nach Amalgam gegoogelt und bin erschrocken, was man da alles findet.  
Wie sollte ich da jetzt vorgehen?
So ich mir da besser einen neuen Zahnarzt suchen?
Ist echt nicht schön, die langen Jahre die ich schon bei diesem Zahnarzt bin, dass er mich nie darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. 
Das wäre ja ein Ding, wenn meine Probleme davon kommen würden! 
LG
Mayare

----------


## Maxi

Guten Morgen   :Smiley: )))))  hab vorgstern mal meinen exi angemailt, der hat da voll den Aufstand gemacht wegen Amalgan. Hier mal der Text:    
Früher oder später machen Amalgam-
Füllungen krank, und zwar schleichend durch die chronische 
Schwermetall-Exposition. 24h/7 Tage die Woche nimmst du nun 
giftiges Quecksilber und Zinn auf. Wenn du in einem Jahr eine
gepflegte Neurodermitis bekommst, oder Allergien, dann fällt dir
als >Ursache bestimmt nicht mehr der Amalgam-Pfusch ein. Nun , dem
meisten geht es so! Am schlimmsten für die Amalgam-Geschädigten 
sind die psychischen Einschränkungen. Rasches Ermüden, 
Morgenmüdigkeit, gedrückte Stimmung, leichte Reizbarkeit usw.
sind nur die harmlosesten Symptome.
------
Lass dir die Füllungen am besten mit Dreifachschutz rausmachen: 
1) 30-45 Minuten vor dem Bohren 2-3 Kapseln DMSA (das ist das Hg-Gegengift) einnehmen
2) Gummituch im Mund, damit Hg nicht durch die Schleimhäute 
aufgenommen wird
3) Sauerstoff durch die Nase inhalieren, damit du nicht die Hg-Dämpfe 
durch die Nase inhalierst. 
Nach dem Rausbohren mit 3% Natriumthiosulfat-Lösung den Mund 
Ausspülen. 
Wenn die Füllungen alle ausgetauscht wurden, solltest du dir DMPS 
spritzen lassen. Das ist ein sehr effektives Gegengift, um das 
im Körper eingelagerte Hg wieder zu eliminieren. 45 Minuten 
nach der Spritze kannst du Urin lassen, und im Labor können die das 
Hg messen. Du wirst staunen, wieviel Quecksilber du mit DMPS 
rauskriegst. 
Die Giftigkeit von Amalgam erkennt nur derjenige, der schon einmal 
das Gegengift genommen hat. Erst dann wird klar, wie gefährlich 
die chronische Hg-Exposition aus Amalgamfüllungen ist. 
-------------------------------------
"Langzeitschäden durch Zahn-Metalle und ihre darauf folgenden 
Zahnherde kann nur derjenige verstehen der Intelligenz besitzt. 
Andere sind froh das die Zahnbehandlung billig ist, und 
Zahnschmerzen wegbleiben, da die Nerven durch die Metalle betäubt 
werden. Der gehorsame Deutsche behält lebenslang sein Amalgam." 
-------------------- 
Na dann:  Guten Appetit beim Frrühstück ((((:

----------


## Mayare

Hallo Maxi, 
nochmal vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Informationen. 
Nächste Woche werde ich nochmals den HNO-Arzt aufsuchen und mir dann einen neuen Zahnarzt suchen und wegen dem Amalgam fragen.
Es ist schon ärgerlich, dass ich nochmals Amalgamfüllungen erhalten habe. 
Nachdem ich jetzt einiges im Internet gelesen habe, möchte ich das Amalgam so schnell wie möglich los werden und dann frage ich auch nach diesem DMPS Test. 
Lg
Mayare

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt neuere Studien, die belegen, das Amalgam in Zahnfüllungen nicht in den Körper übertritt. 
Aber ich hab keine Zeit danach zu suchen.
Wer Lust und Interesse hat: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?DB=pubmed

----------


## Justitia

> Es gibt neuere Studien, die belegen, das Amalgam in Zahnfüllungen nicht in den Körper übertritt.

  
Das Amalgam als Solches, als komplexe Verbindung, wird wohl an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Das die verwendeten Materialien aber plötzlich keinerlei (negativen) Wirkungen mehr entfalten sollen, dabei kann es sich ja nur um ein "gewünschtes Gerücht" handeln. 
Wer ja gar nicht auszudenken, was für Kosten entstehen würden, wenn Betroffene auf Kosten der Krankenkasse ihre Amalgamentfernung vornehmen lassen könnten, wie man es in Schweden gemacht hat.  http://www.toxcenter.de/artikel/Zahn...-und-heute.php

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Es gibt neuere Studien, die belegen, das Amalgam in Zahnfüllungen nicht in den Körper übertritt. 
> Aber ich hab keine Zeit danach zu suchen.

 
Ich habe gesucht und gefunden: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...545619,00.html

----------


## Justitia

Ein kleines Zitat aus oben angegebener Studie:  *MEHR ÜBER...*  *Amalgam* *Zahnmedizin* *Zahnfüllung* zu SPIEGEL WISSEN   
Die Forscher fanden zwar heraus, dass die anorganischen Quecksilberwerte im Blut von Patienten mit Amalgamfüllungen viermal höher waren als bei Menschen ohne diese Füllungen. Doch lagen diese Werte weit unterhalb der kritischen Belastungsgrenze, sagte der Toxikologe Stefan Halbach vom Helmholtz-Forschungszentrum in Neuherberg bei München. "Hier befinden wir uns im Dosis-Keller." 
Wie wurde denn bitte schön die kritische Belastungsgrenze festgelegt? Vor allem von welcher "Seite" wurde diese festgelegt? Wer hat da festgestellt, dass so ein bischen mehr Gift, täglich verabreicht, schon nicht so schlimm sein wird?
Wie ist das mit der Toxizität von Quecksilber für Embryos? Gibt es da auch schon "ungefährliche" Belastungsgrenzen? 
Hier mal ein Urteil bei dem sich jemand die "angeblich" ungefährlichen Amalgamfüllungen entfernen lassen durfte. http://amalgam.homepage.t-online.de/...dokument3.html

----------


## Muschel

Was bin ich dankbar, daß ich einen Zahnarzt habe, der da genau meine Meinung teilt: Amalgam gerne für die Backenzähne, im Frontbereich gerne unauffälligeres Material.  
Und für diese Amalgamgegner hier: Mein Zahnarzt ist nicht scheintot, sondern mal gerade 2 Jahre älter als ich.  
Aber jeder so wie er will, alleine die Vorstellung, daß diese Plomben aus lauter Lust an der Freude rausgemacht werden sollen, läßt mich erschaudern.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## wheelchairpower

Justizia, mir scheint, als zweifelst du mal wieder an, was studierte Mediziner hier schreiben. Du benutzt doch gern google, dann suche doch einfach mal. 
Es gibt viele Ergebnisse zur Amalgam Studie.  http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/470/438214/text/ 
Übrigens ging die Studie 12 Jahre lang.   

> in einem groß angelegten, 12 Jahre dauernden Forschungsprojekt... http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news252713

----------


## Justitia

> Justizia, mir scheint, als zweifelst du mal wieder an, was studierte Mediziner hier schreiben.

 Ich zweifle nicht an, was studierte Mediziner hier schreiben, denn natürlich gibt es Studien die die "Harmlosigkeit" darstellen. Wenn man aber mal genau liest, höhrt sich das schon irgendwie anders an: Zitat aus letzterer Studie: 
"Gleichwohl ist den Patienten zu helfen - und zwar auch, wenn sie ihr Amalgam im Mund behalten. "Das Herausnehmen der Füllungen linderte in unserer Studie zwar die Beschwerden", erklärt Melchart, "aber Entspannungsübungen und eine bessere Ernährung erhöhten die Lebensqualität der Patienten ebenso, obwohl sich die Quecksilberwerte im Körper dadurch natürlich nicht veränderten."  
Man mag den Zusammenhang in strengen Sinne nicht "bewiesen" haben, die Ungefährlichkeit hat man aber genausowenig bewiesen.
"Das Herausnehmen der Füllungen linderte zwar die Beschwerden......" Komisch, komisch......wo es doch angeblich gar keinen Zusammenhang gibt. Das es natürlich auch noch andere Maßnahmen gibt, Beschwerden zu verbessern ist ja wohl wirklich keine Überraschung. Man stelle sich nur mal vor wie gut es den Leuten dann geht die ihr Amalgam entfernen lassen und zusätzlich Entspannungsübungen und Ernährungsverbesserungen vornehmen. Vielleicht werden die sogar wieder gesund?

----------


## Christiane

Folgende Aussage einer mir bekannten Zahnärztin: 
nennenswerte Mengen an Quecksilber werden nur beim Legen und Entfernen von Amalgamfüllungen frei. Bedenke dabei die Größe der Füllung und den Anteil des Quecksilbers daran und setze das in Relation zum Körpergewicht - das sind keine Mengen, die einen Organismus umhauen. Liegt die Füllung und ist ausgehärtet, befindet sich das Quecksilber in einer festen Verbindung und belastet den Körper nicht mehr. Durch Abrieb beim Kauen werden natürlich Spuren der Metalle freigesetzt, das aber in so geringen Mengen, daß sie fast nicht meßbar sind. Also sehe ich die ganze Diskussion ums Amalgam ziemlich entspannt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da es wohl auch mi einer besseren Ernährung und Entspannungsübungen geht finde ich daran nichts komisch!
Wieso auch!
Da das Amalgan in homöopathischen Dosen freigesetzt wird kann es dem Körper doch nicht schaden, gerade im Gegeteil dann müsse es doch ganz toll auf unsere Gesundheit wirken.
Zumindestens wird das doch immer von der HP Fraktion behauptet...

----------


## Maxi

hier mal ein interessantes Video:  http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...98762986041267 
Amalgam nun als Zahnfüllstoff zu verteidigen ist tiefste Esoterik-Kiste und mittelalterliches Denken. Zum Glück sind junge Ärzte nachgerückt die hier klar sehen und ihre Patienten vor solcher (gelinde gesagt) Schmuddel-Medizin schützen.

----------


## Muschel

> Amalgam nun als Zahnfüllstoff zu verteidigen ist tiefste Esoterik-Kiste und mittelalterliches Denken. Zum Glück sind junge Ärzte nachgerückt die hier klar sehen und ihre Patienten vor solcher (gelinde gesagt) Schmuddel-Medizin schützen.

 *Ironiean*Wow, welch beeindruckendes Statement!*Ironieaus*

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Maxi, 
dass Problem ist ja aber nun mal leider nicht dadurch gelöst, dass ich sage Amalgam geht gar nicht. Die anderen Zahnfüllmaterialien sind ja nun leider auch nicht gerade unproblematisch.  
@ Schubser,   

> Da es wohl auch mi einer besseren Ernährung und Entspannungsübungen geht finde ich daran nichts komisch!

 das eine bessere Ernährung und Entspannungsübungen in der Lage sind, ein wie auch immer geartetes Beschwerdebild, verbessern zu können, finde ich nicht komisch, sondern selbstverständlich. 
"Komisch" finde ich nur, dass die Entfernung der Amalgame dies auch bewirkt hat und durch die Verknüpfung der Aussage suggeriert werden soll, dass wohl kein Zusammenhang zwischen Amalgam und Beschwerdebild besteht, weil ja auch andere Maßnahmen (oben genannte) zu einer Verbesserung des Beschwerdebildes geführt haben.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo, 
nur mal ne kleine Geschichte, um die Gedanken mal auch in eine andere Richtung laufen zu lassen : 
Meine Nachbarin (ca. 45) leidet seit ihrem 15. Lebensjahr unter Sinusitis . Hat sie etwa 2-3 mal pro Jahr. Bekommt Antibiotika bis der Arzt kommt, leidet damit etwa anderthalb bis zwei Wochen mit Bettruhe und kann dann wieder arbeiten. Sie geht seit drei Jahren zu einem chinesischem Arzt, der hier in Deutschland chinesische Medizin ausübt. Der behaupter, dass sie diese Erkrankungen durch Streß bekommt, der die Funktion - jetzt kommt`s - der Milz stört und sie deshalb Sinusitis bekommt. Er gibt ihr dann Tee und Tropfen (sehr teuer) und damit ist sie die Beschwerden in 3-4 Tagen los. Wenn sie das Zeug regelmäßig einnimmt, werden die Zwischenräume der Anfälle auch länger, so dass sie nur noch einmal im Jahr darunter leidet. Ich weiß nicht, wie man dieser Sache begegnen soll, auf jeden Fall wäre wohl Ironie irgendwie daneben. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Maxi

ich hab mir das nomma durch den Kopf gehen lassen... 
1) Amalgam wird angerührt und gefährdet Medikantin, Azrt, Umwelt und Patient 
2) Amalgam liegt frisch beim Patient im Mund und belastet diesen mit abdamfendem Hg 
3) Mit dem Amalgamfüllungen lebt der Patient nun jahrelang und belastet 24/7 Körper und Geist mit korrodierendem Zinn und Hg 
4) Beim Rausbohren/erneuern wird wieder Patient, Medikantin, Arzt und Umwelt geschädigt 
5) Wenn der Amalgamträger verstorben ist, belastet er die Luft (Krematorum) oder den Friedhofsboden etc 
Ähm... sorry, aber die verwendung von Amalgam ergibt keinen Sinn. Da kann man überlegen wie man will

----------


## Mayare

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte euch gerne einen kleinen Fortgang meiner Sinusitisgeschichte geben. 
Erst mal muss ich auch zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich von der Schulmedizin so ziemlich enttäuscht bin.
Jahrelang habe ich den Aussagen von meinem Zahnarzt vertraut.
Auch der HNO Arzt meinte ja, die Sinusitis hätte nichts mit den Zähnen zu tun. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie vielen Patienten es vielleicht ähnlich geht, die wegen solcher Probleme von Arzt zu Arzt rennen und Ärzteodysseen hinter sich haben.
Ganz zu schweigen, was es unser Gesundheitssystem kostet.
Ich bin echt wirklich sauer.  :Angry:  
Auch ein blindes Huhn findet einmal ein Korn und jetzt habe ich endlich einen Zahnarzt gefunden, der Amalgam gar nicht toll findet und ganzheitlich arbeitet.
Im Rückblick frage ich mich, wo mein alter Zahnarzt studiert hat?
Auf ner "Bretteruni". Für den war mein Röntgenbild prima. 
Der neue Zahnarzt hat jede Menge Entzündungen gefunden und von den überkronten Zähnen ging die Entzündung direkt in die Kieferhöhle.
Ich war echt fertig, aber er meinte diese Zähne wären nicht mehr zu retten. 
Inzwischen wurden mir diese überkronten Zähne gezogen und anschließende die Kieferhöhle gefenstert. 
Ich fühle mich wie neu geboren, mein Druck im Kiefer und Auge, ebenso die Ohrgeräusche sind vollkommen verschwunden.
Die anderen 2 Amalgamzähne wurden ebenfalls gezogen.
Der Zahnarzt meinte solche Amalgamleichen würden weiterhin meine Regulation beeinträchtigen.
2 weitere kleinere Füllungen wurden unter Gabe von Sauerstoff und Schutzmaßnahmen entfernt.
Jetzt habe ich noch einen DMPS Test gemacht und über 1700 Mikrogramm Quecksilber ausgeschieden.........das ist doch der Hammer!
Vorher wurde mein Entgiftungssystem untersucht und ich habe Baseninfusionen erhalten.
Seit dieser DMPS Spritze könnte ich Bäume ausreißen.   :Zwinker:  
Ich bin diesem Zahnarzt unendlich dankbar.
Er meinte übrigens, er könnte seine Kollegen nicht begreifen, die würden sich doch selbst das "Hirn zuballern". 
Mein Fazit:
Es ist eine Schande was da in Punkto Amalgam abläuft und ich bin enttäuscht, dass es jede Menge Ärzte gibt die so uninformiert sind und den Menschen somit schaden. 
Hier einiges was nachdenklich machen sollte:  http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...93575536232944  http://heilpraktiker-peter-kern.de/p...ury-german.wmv  http://www.geschichteinchronologie.c...rankheiten.htm 
lg
Mayare

----------


## Maxi

Ah, in den USA tut sich gerade was  :Grin:   
Neunzehn Mitglieder des U.S. amerikanischen Kongresses fordern in einem großartigen Brief an FDA (U.S. - amerikanische Gesundheitsbehörde) dazu auf, uns alle vorschriftsmäßig auf Quecksilber hinzuweisen (zu warnen) und Kinder und junge Frauen vor Amalgam zu schützen.
Freunde es ist Zeit aktiv zu werden - bitte ruft die Abgeordneten eures Staates an.
Neunzehn Kongressabgeordnete, Männer und Frauen aus 12 Staaten, haben einen, von Kongressabgeordneter Diane Watson (Demokratische Partei, Californien)und Kongressabgeordnetem Dan Burton (Republikanische Partei,Indiana)verfassten Brief unterschrieben, der klare Warnungen (Hinweise) für jeden Patienten der Zahnmedizin, sowie besondere Schutzmaßnahmen für Kinder und junge Frauen verlangt. 
Aufgrund einer gerichtlichen Anordnung ist Quecksilber-Amalgam bis zum 28.Juli 2009 zu klassifizieren, darum schrieben die 20 Kongressabgeordneten dem derzeit amtierenden FDA-Bevollmächtigten und bestehen darauf, dass FDA:
1. von der Industrie verlangt 'Silberfüllungen' korrekterweise so zu deklarieren, dass klar ist, dass die überwiegende Komponente aus Quecksilber besteht.
2. von allen Eltern, deren Kinder unter 18 Jahre alt sind, eine schriftliche Zustimmung verlangt, dass sie sich voll und ganz über die möglichen Nebenwirkungen von Quecksilber bewusst sind.
3. dass Zahnärzte die Patienten, die das 18. Lebensjahr überschritten haben verbal auf die hohe Giftigkeit des Amalgams hinweisen, sowie auf das Potential der neurologischen Nebenwirkungen.
Dieses Schreiben beinhaltet ein grundlegendes Verständnis der Gefahren, die von Quecksilber ausgehen, z.B. dass die vom Quecksilber ausgehenden Dämpfe über die Plazenta einer Schwangeren auf den Fötus übergehen und dessen Entwicklung gefährden...
Quecksilber ist ein anerkanntes Nervengift von dem wir wissen, dass es dass drittgefährlichste Element ist, aufgeführt von CERLA
Prioritätenliste... Zahnamalgam ist die vorherrschende Quelle von Quecksilber auf das menschliche Wesen (Das Watson-Burton Schreiben wird in einigen Tagen in führender Position auf unserer Webseite erscheinen).
Ein solch starkes und bestimmtes Schreiben, welches von so vielen Mitgliedern des Kongresses getragen wird, wird sicher dafür sorgen, dass die neue FDA-Bevollmächtigte Margaret Hamburg (noch nicht als solche bestätigt, aber erwartungsgemäß gegen Ende dieses Monats)dieser Regelung eine besondere Beachtung schenken wird  und nicht erlauben wird, dass eine verzerrte Bürokratie diese untergräbt.
Der Tag der Landung für FDA rückt näher und die Dynamik für eine feste Amalgamregelung wächst. Das Watson-Burton Schreiben folgt auf dem Fuß einem ähnlich machtvollen Schreiben von lokalen und von staatlichen Amtsträgern, offiziell Quecksilberfreier Ausschuss, der dem Senat und FDA dies geraten hat: "Die Zeit für den Gebrauch von Amalgamfüllungen - eine Vor-Bürgerkriegsbürgerliche Gewohnheit ist vorbei. http://www.toxicteeth.org/Caucus%20l...April%2030.pdf
Und aufgrund der großartigen Arbeit von unseren Freunden Dr. Rebecca Painter und Monica Knievel in Gillette, Wyoming,(Grassroots=Amerikanische Amalgamaktivisten), hat der führende Republikaner des Gesundheitausschusses, Senator Mike Enzi, versprochen die für FDA nominierte Margaret Hamburg in einem Schreiben zu fragen ob FDA in Übereinstimmung mit ihrer Webseite Frauen und Kinder vor Amalgam beschützen wird.
Freunde, wenn ihr in oder in der Nähe von AZ, CA, DC, FL, IL, ME, MD, MI, MO, NY, OH, TX, oder WY, lebt, "it is your turn."
Bitte nehmt das Telefon und ruft das Büro des Kongressmitgliedes in eurem Staat an. Sagt, wer immer am Telefon ist:
"Danke dem Kongressabgeordneten .............für das Unterzeichnen des Watson-Burton Briefes an die Gesundheitsbehörde bezüglich Amalgamfüllungen. Er/sie tat das zum Schutz zukünftiger Generationen von Amerikanern (die Übersetzerin fügt hinzu: UND DER GANZEN WELT)."
"Thank you to Congressman/Congresswoman .......... for signing the Watson-Burton letter to the Food and Drug Administration regarding mercury fillings. He/she is protecting future generation of Americans (translator ads: AND THE WHOLE WORLD).
Die Übersetzerin hat ihren unfreiwilligen Wohnsitz in Deutschland und wird morgen am 19. Mai 2009 jede unten aufgeführte Nummer anufen. Von Deutschland aus wählen sie: Billigvorwahl und dann die 001. Wenn sie nicht gut Englisch sprechen sagen sie:"I am calling from Germany and I want to thank you for helping with the Amalgam problem.
Zeitdifferez: circa minus 6 Stunden
The translator of this text lives in Germany not by free will and she will call all of the numbers listed below on May,19, 2009. If you are in Germany you can call a low-priced number and then you dial 001 for the United States of America. If your English ist not good, you might just say:"I am calling from Germany and I want to thank you for helping with the Amalgam problem.
Difference of time:approximately minus 6 hours
Hier nun die Nummer der 19 Abgeorneten, die den Watson-Burton Brief unterzeichnet haben.
Arizona:Raul Grijalva (202)225-2435
Kalifornien(Süd):Grace Napolitano;(202)225-5256; Loretta Sanchez(202)225-2965; Diane E. Watson(202)225-7084
Kalifornien(Nord):Lynn Woolsey(202)225-5161
Washington D.C.:Eleanor Holmes Norton (202)225-8050
Florida:Corrine Brown(202)225-0123
Illinois(Chicagoland: Danny Davis(202)225-5006;Luis Gutierrez(202)225-8203
Illinois(Downstate):Phil Hare(202)225-5905
Indiana :Sad: 202)225-2276
Maine:Mike Michaud(202)225-6306
Maryland :Grin: onna Edwards(202)225-8699
Michigan:John Conyers, Jr.(202)225-5126
Missouri:Emanuel Cleaver(202)225-4535
New York City(City&LI):Yvette Clarke(202)225-6231
New York(upstate):Maurice Hinchey(202)225-6335
Texas:Henry Cuellar :Sad: 202)225-1640; Sam Johnson(202)225-4201
Wyoming:Spezialkategorie. Euer Dankeschön an Senator Mike Enzi(202)224-3424 sollte so lauten: Danke Senator Enzi dass sie die FDA-Nominierte M.Hamburg fragen ob die Gesundheitsbehörde ihrer Webseite gemäß junge Frauen und Kinder beschützen wird.
(A special category. Your thank-you to Senator Mike Enzi,(202)224-3424, should be:"Thank you to Senator Enzi for asking Commissioner-nominee if the Food and Drug Administration will follow its website and protect children and pregnant women from amalgam.")
Charlie Brown
14. Mai 2009
Charles G. Brown, National Counsel
Consumers for Dental Choice
316 F St., Suite 210, Washington, DC 20002
Ph.202.544-6333; fax202.544-6331 charlie@oxicteeth.org www.toxicteeth.org
P.S.-- Niemals zuvor haben sich 19 Kongressmitglieder so für uns eingesetzt und es ist sehr wichtig dass wir uns bei ihnen bedanken. Ich garantiere euch, dass die ADA (U.S.Amerikanische Zahnärztekammer)"Theater machen werden". Bitte ruft am Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch in Washingon D.C. an. Wenn ihr euren Anruf gemacht habt, schickt mir bitte eine mail. charlie@toxicteeth.org
Translator gives thanks to Charlie Brown. 5/18/2009 Germany
Die Übersetzerin bedankt sich bei Charlie Brown. 18.5.2009 Deutschland   :bigeyes_2_blue5:  :zd_bye_3_cut:  :drawing_heart:

----------

